
Gmail isn't ready to replace Google Inbox, and neither is anything else - FreakyT
https://www.dantilden.com/2019/03/20/google-inbox/
======
zeveb
So very true. I loved, _loved_ Google Inbox. Knowing that it was on the way
out, I chose not to install it on my latest phone. Gmail is a pale imitation:
busy, full of ads (granted, this is how Google makes its money), just no good
anymore.

Honestly, it's given me yet another reason to use K9 as my primary Android
email client. If I can't have Inbox, I might as well have something open
source.

~~~
FreakyT
I really want to like K9 since I admire their ideals, but I wish they'd
refresh the UI; It's still got the ICS-era "Holo" visual style.

There have been discussions to redo it with Material Design, but no one could
agree on what it should look like and it languished.

